# Do you consider Gandy's eye area to be ideal?



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

Many people on this forum seem to consider Gandy's eye area to be ideal but are they? Gandy's eye area has flaws

















Flaws

-Droppy eyelids
-Shallow set eyes
-Non pct eyebrows
-Poor under eye support and negative orbital
vector
-Negative hooding
-Huge pupils( which is a falio) 
 -Unimpressive orbitals when compared to someone like o'pry, Barrett and Depoot.

Obviously Gandy's eye area is still well above average. He has great eyes but they aren't top tier objectively

And just to be clear there is no such thing as a perfect eye area. Every eye area has flaws. O'pry for example has negative orbital vector and droppy eyelids. Tyson Beckford has epicanthic folds etc but they all have fewer flaws than Gandy.

The people who come closest to a 10/10 eye area are Barrett and Depoot










If Barret had better eyelashes, pfl and canthus they would be a 10 and if Depoot had better canthus, eyelashes and colouring. It would be a 10 aswell. O'pry's is also a 10 when he's edited to have better medial canthus and better eye support


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 16, 2021)

Ideal for appeal though


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Ideal for appeal though


They do look extremely masc I agree.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

Definitely not ideal in PSL but probably more appealing then the other eye areas you posted.
Ideal in appeal is this eye area though:


----------



## dnrd (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Many people on this forum seem to consider Gandy's eye area to be ideal but are they? Gandy's eye area has flaws
> 
> View attachment 1273453
> View attachment 1273454
> ...


out of all those eyes gandy has the most appeal by far, but the ideal eye area in terms of smv would be lorenzo zurzolos (large pfl with positive canthal tilt and under sclera show)


----------



## dnrd (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Definitely not ideal in PSL but probably more appealing then the other eye areas you posted.
> Ideal in appeal is this eye area though:
> View attachment 1273469
> 
> View attachment 1273471


cope ideal in appeal is lorenzos


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Definitely not ideal in PSL but probably more appealing then the other eye areas you posted.
> Ideal in appeal is this eye area though:
> View attachment 1273469
> 
> View attachment 1273471


@dnrd mogs


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

dnrd said:


> out of all those eyes gandy has the most appeal by far, but the ideal eye area in terms of smv would be lorenzo zurzolos (large pfl with positive canthal tilt and under sclera show)
> 
> View attachment 1273473


Jorge mogs


----------



## dnrd (Aug 16, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> @dnrd mogs


----------



## AcneScars (Aug 16, 2021)

O’Pry has easily the best eye area in the world


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> O’Pry has easily the best eye area in the world


By far tbh. His eyes are unmoggable with better canthus


----------



## AcneScars (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> By far tbh. His eyes are unmoggable with better canthus


Even without doing anything his are simply the best in motion. Nobody even comes close to O’Pry when it comes to eyes and zygos


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

I think he has the best shape imo but they could objectively be better but despite this he still mogs them just because of it, the medial canthus is insane
Though I agree that he could have better orbitals, eye support and hooding as you mentioned like O'pry


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

However I dont find them that impressive unleses he's squinting


vs


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> However I dont find them that impressive unleses he's squinting
> 
> 
> vs



That's mainly because of his huge pupils they falio him when he's not squinching.


----------



## AcneScars (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> However I dont find them that impressive unleses he's squinting
> 
> 
> vs



You look very good in that interview btw. You NTmogged O’Pry there


----------



## Primordial (Aug 16, 2021)

psl autism


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Aug 16, 2021)

Daniel Mortimer has one of the best eye areas you faggots not o'cuck, gandhi, dehomo or bloat barret


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Definitely not ideal in PSL but probably more appealing then the other eye areas you posted.
> Ideal in appeal is this eye area though:
> View attachment 1273469
> 
> View attachment 1273471





dnrd said:


> out of all those eyes gandy has the most appeal by far, but the ideal eye area in terms of smv would be lorenzo zurzolos (large pfl with positive canthal tilt and under sclera show)
> 
> View attachment 1273473


Dellisola's is ideal for appeal I think






And maybe ian


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes


For appeal or psl wise?


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Dellisola's is ideal for appeal I think
> 
> View attachment 1273489
> 
> ...


Ian Sommerhalder looks more outstanding because of his pheno and arched dark triad eyebrows. But I also think that he has less mass appeal than Jorge because of this. Jorges eye area is pretty much ideal: good pfl, almond shaped, no UEE, dark eyelashes, light green eyes, low set, thick, dark, straight eyebrows.

dellisolla gets mogged by both imo, in psl and appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

Real hunter eyes are ideal because they're actually intimidating.


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Real hunter eyes are ideal because they're actually intimidating.
> View attachment 1273499
> View attachment 1273498
> View attachment 1273500
> View attachment 1273501


Just have serial killer eyes theory


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Just have serial killer eyes theory


Crocodile eyes are unmoggable. Very bright in colour, completely vertical pupil and 100% hooding.


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Crocodile eyes are unmoggable. Very bright in colour, completely vertical pupil and 100% hooding.
> View attachment 1273504


Depoot' looks like a crocodile here


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Depoot's eyes look like a crocodile here
> 
> View attachment 1273506


No eyelashes is ideal, it makes you look like a hunter of hunters whereas long, thick and dark eyelashes look feminine.


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> No eyelashes is ideal, it makes you look like a hunter of hunters whereas long, thick and dark eyelashes look feminine.


No without eye lashes eyes look very weird. They don't have an outline and they don't look good.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 16, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1273479


still mogs me


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> No eyelashes is ideal, it makes you look like a hunter of hunters whereas long, thick and dark eyelashes look feminine.


Eyelashes are a halo, especially for a balance of feminine and masculine features. You can't be an ogre. Maesthetic is ideal for max appeal to a variety of females.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Definitely not ideal in PSL but probably more appealing then the other eye areas you posted.
> Ideal in appeal is this eye area though:
> View attachment 1273469
> 
> View attachment 1273471


Agree with this

this is high smv eyes. Thats jorge del rio right?


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> No without eye lashes eyes look very weird. They don't have an outline and they don't look good.





JosephGarrot123 said:


> Eyelashes are a halo, especially for a balance of feminine and masculine features. You can't be an ogre. Maesthetic is ideal for max appeal to a variety of females.


Feminine faggot




vs
Intimidating slayer


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 16, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Ideal for appeal though


psl autism


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Feminine faggot
> View attachment 1273512
> 
> vs
> ...


Eriksen has decent eyelashes


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Feminine faggot
> View attachment 1273512
> 
> vs
> ...


I said maesthetic is ideal.  Not prettyboy. Eriksen also has decent eyelashes. Eriksen is maesthetic btw


----------



## chedurak (Aug 16, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> O’Pry has easily the best eye area in the world


Said no girl ever


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Eriksen has decent eyelashes


Not really.


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Not really.
> View attachment 1273513


----------



## AcneScars (Aug 16, 2021)

chedurak said:


> Said no girl ever


Aesthetics =/= Appeal


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

Eyes like these will mog hard in appeal imo, the first two guys mog the third’s eye but he still has a lot of appeal overall as well.

o’pry and depoop’s eye look way more aesthetic imo but both obviously have massive appeal too

barrett’s eye is prolly the perfect mix between being extremely aesthetic and massive wide appeal imo. Thoughts anyone if u agree or not and why?


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Aesthetics =/= Appeal


Even appeal wise they look great imo. Masculine blue deep set eyes.


----------



## chedurak (Aug 16, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Aesthetics =/= Appeal


In that case de poot or chico mogs. Actually anything but those autistic square orbital mogs


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Feminine faggot
> View attachment 1273512
> 
> vs
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1273521
> View attachment 1273522











(BLACKPILL) BARRETT COPES ENDING NOW! BARRETT HAS LOW IRL APPEAL CONFIRMED!


I asked ALMOST 40 PRIME WOMEN , ages 15-19 , mostly WHITE, some LATINAS , and some indians and black girls. I asked them a SIMPLE question. I gave them 2 pics (one of a random chad/chadlite and one of the PSL Le barret himself ) . These were the pics of barret i have used (all of these are GOOD...




looksmax.org


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1273521
> View attachment 1273522


The closest to a 10 indeed. O'pry comes very close to a 10 aswell


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> The closest to a 10 indeed. O'pry comes very close to a 10 aswell


What about this?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> What about this?
> View attachment 1273524


Damn, his nct is noticable here


----------



## AcneScars (Aug 16, 2021)

chedurak said:


> In that case de poot or chico mogs. Actually anything but those autistic square orbital mogs


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> What about this?
> View attachment 1273524


nct cucks it, it wouldn't be close to o'pry's or gandy/barrett's eye but still amazing eye area


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> (BLACKPILL) BARRETT COPES ENDING NOW! BARRETT HAS LOW IRL APPEAL CONFIRMED!
> 
> 
> I asked ALMOST 40 PRIME WOMEN , ages 15-19 , mostly WHITE, some LATINAS , and some indians and black girls. I asked them a SIMPLE question. I gave them 2 pics (one of a random chad/chadlite and one of the PSL Le barret himself ) . These were the pics of barret i have used (all of these are GOOD...
> ...


should of used pics when he was younger


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

barrett when he was in his prime is underrated as fuck dont @ me


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> should of used pics when he was younger
> View attachment 1273529


Jordan Barret is ugly because of his fwhr. Compact midface copers won't admit it though.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> What about this?
> View attachment 1273524


NCT
over for whoever that is


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> NCT
> over for whoever that is


its unironically over for him rn


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1273521
> View attachment 1273522


In actual unfrauded pics


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

i think that might be his only falio tbh, his fwhr.. @Preston @StrangerDanger init?


Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Jordan Barret is ugly because of his fwhr. Compact midface copers won't admit it though.


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> NCT
> over for whoever that is


----------



## chedurak (Aug 16, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> View attachment 1273528



He has to squint max to make them look good and even then he looks somewhat autistic

You'll never find chico looking creepy as he does in a candid


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> In actual unfrauded pics
> View attachment 1273532


FWHR too wide.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> In actual unfrauded pics
> View attachment 1273532


bad pic


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> In actual unfrauded pics
> View attachment 1273532


Oval skull shape mogs sphere.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 16, 2021)

And yeah o'pry is godlike in eye area
Everyone slams him for being too "aspie" But his eyes are probably the deepest set out of anyone


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> And yeah o'pry is godlike in eye area
> Everyone slams him for being too "aspie" But his eyes are probably the deepest set out of anyone
> View attachment 1273539
> View attachment 1273540
> ...


I disagree with all the aspie eye area copers tbh. Imo he has the best eyes in the world. Mogs gandy for sure and arguably mogs Barrett and Depoot aswell


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> And yeah o'pry is godlike in eye area
> Everyone slams him for being too "aspie" But his eyes are probably the deepest set out of anyone
> View attachment 1273539
> View attachment 1273540
> ...


----------



## AcneScars (Aug 16, 2021)

chedurak said:


> You'll never find chico looking creepy as he does in a candid


Right and candids matter a lot since we walk around with selfies stuck to our faces


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> I disagree with all the aspie eye area copers tbh. Imo he has the best eyes in the world. Mogs gandy for sure and arguably mogs Barrett and Depoot aswell


I don't think he mogs prime gandy but I can see Barrett and depoot

Prime gandys eye area is absolutely insane in canthus before his skin started sagging


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 16, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Right and candids matter a lot since we walk around with selfies stuck to our faces


You'd know a lot st Thomas Christian indo nordic chadpreet


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

Ok lets stop trolling
we all know who has the best eye area


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I don't think he mogs prime gandy but I can see Barrett and depoot
> 
> Prime gandys eye area is absolutely insane in canthus before his skin started sagging


Appeal wise sure but aesthetically O'pry's eyes are unmoggable


----------



## chedurak (Aug 16, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Right and candids matter a lot since we walk around with selfies stuck to our faces


Candid is all that matters


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> I disagree with all the aspie eye area copers tbh. Imo he has the best eyes in the world. Mogs gandy for sure and arguably mogs Barrett and Depoot aswell


1)Andreas Eriksen
2)David Gandy
3)Sean O Pry


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 16, 2021)

@StrangerDanger


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @StrangerDanger
> View attachment 1273564
> View attachment 1273565
> View attachment 1273566


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1273568


The best eyes unmoggable


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1273568


End the thread


----------



## chedurak (Aug 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @StrangerDanger
> View attachment 1273564
> View attachment 1273565
> View attachment 1273566


Kys after your prime theory


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

this is high fucking smv eyes

-most- girls will prolly prefer this over gandy's eye area imo.


----------



## AcneScars (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Ok lets stop trolling
> we all know who has the best eye area
> View attachment 1273555


Lol I mog him


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

chedurak said:


> Kys before your prime theory


----------



## AcneScars (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1273577


Damn who is this? Never seen him posted once here
@Preston @JustMewbrah help


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1273577


looks like a pedo staring at some kids in recess on his house front porch.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Damn who is this? Never seen him posted once here
> @Preston @JustMewbrah help


o no no no no..


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1273577


kys in your prime is the best because you won't end up like this


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> kys in your prime is the best because you won't end up like this
> View attachment 1273584


Eye bags and crow's feet are such a massive falio. Slayer eyes to rapist eyes


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Eye bags and crow's feet are such a massive falio. Hunter eyes to rapist eyes


How much of an improvement?


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Aug 16, 2021)

dnrd said:


> out of all those eyes gandy has the most appeal by far, but the ideal eye area in terms of smv would be lorenzo zurzolos (large pfl with positive canthal tilt and under sclera show)
> 
> View attachment 1273473


Sankpaku dark triad eyes


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> How much of an improvement?
> View attachment 1273585
> View attachment 1273586


I think of eye bags to be falio. Not having eye bags is not a halo in anyway. It's a prerequisite for decent eyes


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 16, 2021)

aesthetically De Poot mogs hard, unironically he checks all or most the boxes for an ideal eye area


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

I think a lot of women prefer dark triad eyes with scleral show, strong dark eyebrows, PCT brows and eyes, and good color like Zurzolo, Tiffin, and Harmon. It gives a very dark and mysterious gaze that gets girls interested:


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2021)

Damn 


StrangerDanger said:


> However I dont find them that impressive unleses he's squinting
> 
> 
> vs



o pry haves unmoggable eye area


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 16, 2021)

Here are eye areas that have universal appeal
















Eyes like O'Pry's and Gandy's aren't ideal in the slightest for max appeal.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Many people on this forum seem to consider Gandy's eye area to be ideal but are they? Gandy's eye area has flaws
> 
> View attachment 1273453
> View attachment 1273454
> ...


O pry haves the best eye area much better than schooll shooter depoot and barret the faggot


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Here are eye areas that have universal appeal
> 
> View attachment 1273694
> View attachment 1273695
> ...


Cope only the niggers and maybe dicaprios eyes are good o pry haves much better eye area


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 16, 2021)

Haven said:


> Cope only the niggers and maybe dicaprios eyes are good o pry haves much better eye area


O'Pry's eyes are trash. Get over it


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I think a lot of women prefer dark triad eyes with scleral show, strong dark eyebrows, PCT brows and eyes, and good color like Zurzolo, Tiffin, and Harmon. It gives a very dark and mysterious gaze that gets girls interested:
> 
> View attachment 1273677
> View attachment 1273678
> View attachment 1273679


Is this guy supposed to be good looking?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @StrangerDanger
> View attachment 1273564
> View attachment 1273565
> View attachment 1273566


Cherry picked pics


Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Oval skull shape mogs sphere.
> View attachment 1273536


Biggest copium ever square is the best ovel is 3. Or somethinf


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Here are eye areas that have universal appeal
> 
> View attachment 1273694
> View attachment 1273695
> ...


I personally don't think Alain Delon's eyes are anything special.


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

Haven said:


> square is the best


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Here are eye areas that have universal appeal
> 
> View attachment 1273694
> View attachment 1273695
> ...


Jorge eyes mog all these in psl and appeal


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Is this guy supposed to be good looking?
> 
> View attachment 1273706


Yes he's very good looking JFL.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

africancel said:


> aesthetically De Poot mogs hard, unironically he checks all or most the boxes for an ideal eye area
> View attachment 1273588


Agree. With light blue eyes like Gandy or o pry he would be a supermodel and much more popular I think


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Jorge eyes mog all these in psl and appeal
> View attachment 1273707
> 
> View attachment 1273708


I forgot about Jorge. Let me save these pics next time some delusional autist starts going on about O'Pry or Gandy's eyes


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yes he's very good looking JFL.



Post him in the ratings section. I'll ask for a week's ban if he gets rated higher than 5 psl. He doesn't have any good features. Netflix halo


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I think a lot of women prefer dark triad eyes with scleral show, strong dark eyebrows, PCT brows and eyes, and good color like Zurzolo, Tiffin, and Harmon. It gives a very dark and mysterious gaze that gets girls interested:
> 
> View attachment 1273677
> View attachment 1273678
> View attachment 1273679


bruh this is just plain false on so many levels


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Post him in the ratings section. I'll ask for a week's ban if he gets rated higher than 5 psl. He doesn't have any good features. Netflix halo


JB dark triad appeal. As I said, his eye area is top 1% and he's average or slightly above everywhere else. All you need is a dark and mysterious eye area to be attractive to <21 y.o's.


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

africancel said:


> bruh this is just plain false on so many levels
> View attachment 1273712


I can get behind Lorenzo he's overrated but atleast he looks good but this...


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

africancel said:


> bruh this is just plain false on so many levels
> View attachment 1273712


Keep coping. All you need is a dark and mysterious eye area to be attractive to < 21 y/o's.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> I can get behind Lorenzo he's overrated but atleast he looks good but this...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1273716
> View attachment 1273717


Keep coping. Hero Fiennes Tiffin is the biggest wattpad fantasy and Harmon's entire face is a failo but girls still love him because of his dark triad eye area.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Keep coping. Hero Fiennes Tiffin is the biggest wattpad fantasy and Harmon's entire face is a failo but girls still love him because of his eyes.


cope thats chico


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Keep coping. Hero Fiennes Tiffin is the biggest wattpad fantasy and Harmon's entire face is a failo but girls still love him because of his dark triad eye area.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> cope thats chico


Not anymore. Chico's old news. Hero Fiennes Tiffin is the JB version of Michele Morrone.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> I forgot about Jorge. Let me save these pics next time some delusional autist starts going on about O'Pry or Gandy's eyes


I think jorges eye area is legit the best combination of psl and appeal. He has hunter eyes but they aren’t to intimidating or aspie to loose mass appeal.

But Oprys and Gandys eye area are still insane. You will never see such eye areas in real life. O prys eyes also look much better in motion as you can see in some videos of him. Still less appeal than men like Jorge but more appeal than average/boring and obv cuck eyes


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Keep coping. All you need is a dark and mysterious eye area to be attractive to < 21 y/o's.



this nigga is almost truecel tier lets not be delusional here he has so many failos in his eye area alone it's ridiculous, mfw this is top 1% eye area with the highest appeal XD


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> O'Pry's eyes are trash. Get over it







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Here are eye areas that have universal appeal
> 
> View attachment 1273694
> View attachment 1273695
> ...


agree with all exept for alain, yes for xxx's if it had a better color but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Keep coping. Hero Fiennes Tiffin is the biggest wattpad fantasy and Harmon's entire face is a failo but girls still love him because of his dark triad eye area.


Explain this guy's appeal to me. He's given AIDS to more than 50 polish women. 





Also lets not forget the biggest slayer in history. Over for Gandy and Chico copers


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

africancel said:


> this nigga is almost truecel tier lets not be delusional here he has so many failos in his eye area alone it's ridiculous, mfw this is top 1% eye area with the highest appeal XD
> View attachment 1273724
> View attachment 1273723


Just cherry pick his bad photos theory. He has videos on YouTube filled with comments like this:

"There is a very fine line that is being able to be handsome, awesome, psychotic, evil and likeable at the same time. Murphy is in that fine line."


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Explain this guy's appeal to me. He's given AIDS to more than 50 polish women.
> View attachment 1273726
> 
> 
> ...


What does that have anything to do with this? He's the most popular cover for Wattpad in 2021 and mogs everyone on this forum aside from 2 people max. I don't think it's just "Netflix halo".


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What does that have anything to do with this? He's the most popular cover for Wattpad in 2021 and mogs everyone on this forum aside from 2 people max. I don't think it's just "Netflix halo".
> 
> View attachment 1273730


Status is very powerful. I hope u understand that


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Just cherry pick his bad photos theory. He has videos on YouTube filled with comments like this:
> 
> "There is a very fine line that is being able to be handsome, awesome, psychotic, evil and likeable at the same time. Murphy is in that fine line."


He is also a manlet under 180cm.
Keep coping he is far from being good looking and ideal. His eyes have less appeal than de poots. De poor has anime character eyes while this guy has Sid from ice age bulging cuck eyes


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Status is very powerful. I hope u understand that


Ok, he still got casted to play the badboy in one of the best sold teen romance novels and mogs everyone on this forum aside from 2 people. I don't get your point. You're looking at this through PSL only when his eye area is 99th percentile and portrays a dark triad personality, which turns girls on.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> He is also a manlet under 180cm.
> Keep coping he is far from being good looking and ideal. His eyes have less appeal than de poots. De poor has anime character eyes while this guy has Sid from ice age bulging cuck eyes


I never said he is good looking and ideal JFL. I said having a dark triad eye area can carry your looks.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I never said he is good looking and ideal JFL. I said having a dark triad eye area can carry your looks.


How is this dark triad jfl?




This is dark triad:


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> How is this dark triad jfl?
> View attachment 1273733
> 
> This is dark triad:
> View attachment 1273734


Nice cherry picking.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What does that have anything to do with this? He's the most popular cover for Wattpad in 2021 and mogs everyone on this forum aside from 2 people max. I don't think it's just "Netflix halo".
> 
> View attachment 1273730


do you genuinely think he'd mog any of these facially if he wasn't a famous kid playing a bad boy role in a famous netflix show? With no status for either of them, just pure face.. and we'll make the heigth similiar too. If you say yes you are delusionmaxxed.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hexum is ideal IMO. Yeah he has NCT but that’s actually masculine and women call it “bedroom eyes”, as long as you don’t have bug eyes then NCT isn’t a bad thing and can even give some appeal. A lot of famous leading men had NCT, but to model you need PCT. then again models are like 50% gay and modeling scouts are even more gay, so I don’t find them good as a baseline for what is appealing eye wise. Gandy though has eyes that aren’t as gay as most models. Still don’t consider his ideal, but very close

Hexum is ideal

part of the reason we think that PCT is better is that as men we are conditioned to find PCT more attractive because women look best with PCT and it’s a feminine trait. Don’t let your latent homosexuality cloud your judgement. Women have a huge range of eyes that they consider attractive on men which includes many NCT and unhooded shapes


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> do you genuinely think he'd mog any of these facially if he wasn't a famous kid playing a bad boy role in a famous netflix show? With no status for either of them, just pure face.. and we'll make the heigth similiar too. If you say yes you are delusionmaxxed.


Most low IQ argument I've seen on this thread so far. Just post some of the most attractive people in the world theory. He doesn't mog any of them, but he has the ideal eye area for dark triad JB appeal and is considered very attractive by almost every < 21 y/o girl.

He easily mogs Amnesia btw. He's 6'2", A10 eyes, dark triad eyebrows, and better coloring. He also mogs all the middle easterners you posted btw.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> do you genuinely think he'd mog any of these facially if he wasn't a famous kid playing a bad boy role in a famous netflix show? With no status for either of them, just pure face.. and we'll make the heigth similiar too. If you say yes you are delusionmaxxed.


the only one i could see him winning is salludon in case they have a preference for white boys, but even then i still find it unlikely.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Most low IQ argument I've seen on this thread so far. Just post some of the most attractive people in the world theory. He doesn't mog any of them, but he has the ideal eye area for dark triad JB appeal and is considered very attractive by almost every < 21 y/o girl.
> 
> He easily mogs Amnesia btw. He's 6'2", A10 eyes, dark triad eyebrows, and better coloring.





LooksOverAll said:


> mogs everyone on this forum aside from 2 people


My bad, misinterpreted what you said then. I thought you meant 2 people generally.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Jorge eyes mog all these in psl and appeal
> View attachment 1273707
> 
> View attachment 1273708


These eyes are very high appeal, I agree. Masculine with some high health indicators like big eyelashes and thick eyebrows.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Just cherry pick his bad photos theory. He has videos on YouTube filled with comments like this:
> 
> "There is a very fine line that is being able to be handsome, awesome, psychotic, evil and likeable at the same time. Murphy is in that fine line."


I didn't even cherrypick this is literally him, how in the hell is this a top tier eye area


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Ok, he still got casted to play the badboy in one of the best sold teen romance novels and mogs everyone on this forum aside from 2 people. I don't get your point. You're looking at this through PSL only when his eye area is 99th percentile and portrays a dark triad personality, which turns girls on.


I can see arguing with you is pointless. Since you're gullible enough to believe in anything that comes out of a foids mouth. Status halo is all that kids got. I can photoshop him with Gandy's eyes and he would look 100x better


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

africancel said:


> I didn't even cherrypick this is literally him, how in the hell is this a top tier eye area



He's literally 30 years old and lost all his collagen. How retarded are you? Look at the videos I posted above when he was in his prime.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Hexum is ideal IMO. Yeah he has NCT but that’s actually masculine and women call it “bedroom eyes”, as long as you don’t have bug eyes then NCT isn’t a bad thing and can even give some appeal. A lot of famous leading men had NCT, but to model you need PCT. then again models are like 50% gay and modeling scouts are even more gay, so I don’t find them good as a baseline for what is appealing eye wise. Gandy though has eyes that aren’t as gay as most models. Still don’t consider his ideal, but very close
> 
> Hexum is ideal
> 
> part of the reason we think that PCT is better is that as men we are conditioned to find PCT more attractive because women look best with PCT and it’s a feminine trait. Don’t let your latent homosexuality cloud your judgement. Women have a huge range of eyes that they consider attractive on men which includes many NCT and unhooded shapes


Gigacope. The only good thing about his eye area is the color. This is ideal:


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> I can see arguing with you is pointless. Since you're gullible enough to believe in anything that comes out of a foids mouth. Status halo is all that kids got. I can photoshop him with Gandy's eyes and he would look 100x better


Anyone would look better with Gandy's eyes or Cavill's jaw, means nothing. The kid mogs everyone on this forum aside from Salludon and maybe Amnesia. Status doesn't mean shit when he's the wattpad character of the year and is in every JB fandom edit JFL.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Nice cherry picking.
> 
> View attachment 1273746
> View attachment 1273747


Still doesn’t look dark triad to me in comparison to real dark triad eye areas:




Vs


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> View attachment 1273709


Square is best and the most masculine get over it round jaw cuck


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He's literally 30 years old and lost all his collagen. How retarded are you? Look at the videos I posted above when he was in his prime.


in his prime 7 years ago


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


>



holy shit has to be one of the best eye areas ive seen, mogs gandy's btw @Preston


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Still doesn’t look dark triad to me in comparison to real dark triad eye areas:
> View attachment 1273761
> 
> Vs
> ...


Just compare him to literal *super models' eyes*. He still has dark triad eye area. Stop the cope. Post your eyes without squinting and compare.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

africancel said:


> in his prime 7 years ago



Looks pretty dark triad to me.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Gigacope. The only good thing about his eye area is the color. This is ideal:
> View attachment 1273759


This guy basically has Hexum’s eyes except with slightly more positive tilt and grey color instead of bright blue  jfl


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

delphabot said:


> This guy basically has Hexum’s eyes except with slightly more positive tilt and grey color instead of bright blue  jfl


Hexums eyes are Good and definitely way above average but not ideal. Ideal is a neural or slightly positive canthal tilt. Never a negative one . His eyebrows also aren’t the best. They are arched and not positive tilted.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

africancel said:


> in his prime 7 years ago



You're laughing but how about you go through the comments of the video.


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Anyone would look better with Gandy's eyes or Cavill's jaw, means nothing. The kid mogs everyone on this forum aside from Salludon and maybe Amnesia. Status doesn't mean shit when he's the wattpad character of the year and is in every JB fandom edit JFL.


Bruh just use ur common sense would u bat an eyelid if u saw him walking by the street?


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Just compare him to literal *super models' eyes*. He still has dark triad eye area. Stop the cope. Post your eyes without squinting and compare.


Cope I mog his eyes. I have hooded deep set eyes with low set eyebrows and I think my color mogs his as well. The only think he has better is more density in eyebrows and larger pfl which isn’t impressive if you take into account that he has bulging eyes







Mogged


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You're laughing but how about you go through the comments of the video.


come on lol, obvious status halo, women simp over guys like Adam Driver too, my first impression of him was normie with a really bad ipd and too much assymetrical UEE


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Bruh just use ur common sense would u bat an eyelid if u saw him walking by the street?
> View attachment 1273772


Yes. His eye area, hairline, coloring, and collagen are top 1%. He's also 6'2" with A10 eyes and has tattoos which exude an even more dark triad look.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Cope I mog his eyes. I have hooded deep set eyes with low set eyebrows and I think my color mogs his as well. The only think he has better is more density in eyebrows and larger pfl which isn’t impressive if you take into account that he has bulging eyes
> View attachment 1273773
> 
> View attachment 1273774
> Mogged


You're squinting your ass off compared to his resting eye area. His eyebrows mog yours btw and PFL too. Your eyes are literally normal, nothing special. Just another blue eyed German.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Hexums eyes are Good and definitely way above average but not ideal. Ideal is a neural or slightly positive canthal tilt. Never a negative one . His eyebrows also aren’t the best. They are arched and not positive tilted.


This is PSL brainwashing. PCT is only ideal if you want to be a male model. That’s because it’s part of gayface and increases how androgynous you are. Canthal tilt actually has no ideal tilt as long as you’re not too positive or negative. Women find NCT as attractive as slight PCT or neutral because it’s LITERALLY DIMORPHIC TO HAVE LESS CANTHAL TILT THAN WOMEN.

NCT nor PCT is ideal it’s all about harmony in terms of canthal tilt. Some people look better with one or the other.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Shallow set eyes
> -Non pct eyebrows


Agree with everything but these I might add:

How is shallow set bad? I wanna know
second, his pct is created by downturned medial canthus and like @Mongrelcel once noted, thats a good kind of pct ie one created by the end point of medial to lateral straight line drawn.

Also i think his big pupils (i had this thought exactly when i was looking at the pics you posted) is offset in size by comparison to his massive chin. I think this is why it works.


Preston said:


> Negative hooding


What do you mean by this? Is it that his eyelods droop at the outer edges? That was okay in his prime but now i think its started to look old lady like.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

africancel said:


> come on lol, obvious status halo, women simp over guys like Adam Driver too, my first impression of him was normie with a really bad ipd and too much assymetrical UEE


His eyes are still dark triad, which is my whole point. All the comments are about how he's "evil and psychotic but hot at the same time". That's just foid code for dark triad eyes.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

delphabot said:


> This is PSL brainwashing. PCT is only ideal if you want to be a male model. That’s because it’s part of gayface. Canthal tilt actually has no ideal tilt as long as you’re not too positive or negative. Women find NCT as attractive as slight PCT or neutral because it’s LITERALLY DIMORPHIC TO HAVE LESS CANTHAL TILT THAN WOMEN.
> 
> NCT nor PCT is ideal it’s all about harmony in terms of canthal tilt. Some people look better with one or the other.


For men neural is ideal and for women positive keep coping negative is never good


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> For men neural is ideal and for women positive keep coping negative is never good


I have neutral so I’m not coping at all

negative is not bad and I would look just as good with negative

it’s a hyper masculine trait to have 2 degrees negative tilt as long as you have a low set brow


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yes. His eye area, hairline, coloring, and collagen are top 1%. He's also 6'2" with A10 eyes and has tattoos which exude an even more dark triad look.


These are A10 eyes? They are too dark 








And top 1% eye area and colouring? Ur arguments are falling apart mate


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You're squinting your ass off compared to his resting eye area. His eyebrows mog yours btw.


I am just squinching and every model on those photos does this. I am not squinting though I just have legit extremely low set eyebrows. But yeah his eyebrows mog mine because of density . But my eyes are mogging his bug eyes


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> His eyes are still dark triad, which is my whole point. All the comments are about how he's "evil and psychotic but hot at the same time". That's just foid code for dark triad eyes.


Most of them are saying adorable cute or sth like that nothing dark triad about that


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 16, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Is it that his eyelods droop at the outer edges?


Ive seen many ladies correct this with retin a




AsGoodAsItGets said:


> his pct is created by downturned medial canthus and lik


The other kind of pct is created by upturned lateral canthus like cheshires


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> These are A10 eyes? They are too dark
> View attachment 1273784
> 
> 
> ...








Top 1% eye area and coloring. I think you need to go outside if you think he isn't good looking and doesn't have top tier eyes and coloring.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I am just squinching and every model on those photos does this. I am not squinting though I just have legit extremely low set eyebrows. But yeah his eyebrows mog mine because of density . But my eyes are mogging his bug eyes


He's not squinching JFL. His eyes mog you in motion. You're delusional if you think your generic German eyes mog his.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1273787
> 
> 
> Top 1% eye area and coloring. I think you need to go outside if you think he isn't good looking and doesn't have top tier eyes and coloring.


bruh


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He's not squinching JFL. His eyes mog you in motion. You're delusional if you think your generic German eyes mog his.


Yes but every other male model does it. And jfl if you believe that his eye area mogs mine. He looks ugly and a big reason for that are his eyes. They may look polarizing but they aren’t attractive. 
My eyes aren’t generic at all. I have better hooding and more low set eyebrows than the average guy on the street, my eye color is good and my medial canthus is slightly downturned. The only thing I need is denser eyebrows


----------



## UglyGod360 (Aug 16, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> 1)Andreas Eriksen
> 2)David Gandy
> 3)Sean O Pry
> View attachment 1273554
> ...


Literally opposite


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> bruh


He legit looks like a slayer on this pic next to the girl. You have to admit that


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

africancel said:


> Most of them are saying adorable cute or sth like that nothing dark triad about that





LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1273787
> 
> 
> Top 1% eye area and coloring. I think you need to go outside if you think he isn't good looking and doesn't have top tier eyes and coloring.




They are coping for the sake of coping at this point. Top 1% colouring and eyes? 





Status and selection bias is powerful how many times do I have to say this. I've talked about this before









Forum's ratings


Guy Foid Forum's ratings Bloated bug eyes curry with a white foid Forum's ratings Guy Forum's rating Forum's analogy and group think Sees a guy with a decent looking girl = a chad or atleast average




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 16, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


> Literally opposite


O Pry has a weak medial canthus.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> They are coping for the sake of coping at this point. Top 1% colouring and eyes?
> View attachment 1273791
> 
> 
> ...


Lorenzos even look better imo


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Lorenzos even look better imo



Imo he's overrated but I can get behind all the users worshipping him since he atleast looks good but this guy? Seriously?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Yes but every other male model does it. And jfl if you believe that his eye area mogs mine. He looks ugly and a big reason for that are his eyes. They may look polarizing but they aren’t attractive.
> My eyes aren’t generic at all. I have better hooding and more low set eyebrows than the average guy on the street, my eye color is good and my medial canthus is slightly downturned. The only thing I need is denser eyebrows


They are polarizing and dark triad and 100% mog yours. You're squinching and cutting them out from the rest of your face, which is giga frauding. My eyes look just like yours when I fraud too and cut them out, but in normal pictures they look like shit. You have generic German eye area. Nothing special that I would notice.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Imo he's overrated but I can get behind all the users worshipping him since he atleast looks good but this guy? Seriously?
> 
> View attachment 1273792


You don't need to be a model to be considered very attractive. He has great coloring, dark PCT long eyebrows, great hairline, light eyes with contrast, 6'2", vertically narrow eyes with good PFL and support, and dark triad style with tattoos. 99% of girls would find him attractive.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You don't need to be a model to be considered very attractive. He has great coloring, dark PCT long eyebrows, great hairline, light eyes with contrast, 6'2", vertically narrow eyes with good PFL and support, and dark triad style with tattoos. 99% of girls would find him attractive.


draco malfoy is 4 psl


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Imo he's overrated but I can get behind all the users worshipping him since he atleast looks good but this guy? Seriously?
> 
> View attachment 1273792


If anything this guy actually more androgynous in comparision to other psl models. So idk what the guy is tryinh to say. Sure he does look chad next to the girl but theres levels to this shit. And theres the whole old psl vs. smv /appeal debate.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> draco malfoy is 4 psl








Slightly higher imo. Around 4.5-5 PSL.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> They are polarizing and dark triad and 100% mog yours. You're squinching and cutting them out from the rest of your face, which is giga frauding. My eyes look just like yours when I fraud too and cut them out, but in normal pictures they look like shit. You have generic German eye area. Nothing special that I would notice.


His eye area mogs mine in being more special and maybe more dark triad but in no way his eyes mog in appeal. They are polarizing but ugly.


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> draco malfoy is 4 psl


stranger even u now?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1273800
> 
> 
> Slightly higher imo. Around 4.5-5 PSL.


He aged poorly, his forehead looks like it has grown since


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> stranger u too?


wdym


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> wdym


Tiffin aint a psl 6. Jfl


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> His eye area mogs mine in being more special and maybe more dark triad but in no way his eyes mog in appeal. They are polarizing but ugly.


His eyes are dark triad and give a polarizing gaze. Your eyes are generic. Sure PSL wise your frauded eye is the same as his, but his eyes mog yours hard in any other scenario. Every German guy has your eyes.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Tiffin aint a psl 6. Jfl


5.25


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Tiffin aint a psl 6. Jfl


He's around 5-5.5 PSL with top 1% eye area which gives him even more appeal IRL just from badboy halo.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He's around 5-5.5 PSL with top 1% eye area which gives him even more appeal IRL just from badboy halo.


I agree with the rating but I dont think his eye area is 1%, not in northern europe atleast


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Aug 16, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Hexum is ideal IMO. Yeah he has NCT but that’s actually masculine and women call it “bedroom eyes”, as long as you don’t have bug eyes then NCT isn’t a bad thing and can even give some appeal. A lot of famous leading men had NCT, but to model you need PCT. then again models are like 50% gay and modeling scouts are even more gay, so I don’t find them good as a baseline for what is appealing eye wise. Gandy though has eyes that aren’t as gay as most models. Still don’t consider his ideal, but very close
> 
> Hexum is ideal
> 
> part of the reason we think that PCT is better is that as men we are conditioned to find PCT more attractive because women look best with PCT and it’s a feminine trait. Don’t let your latent homosexuality cloud your judgement. Women have a huge range of eyes that they consider attractive on men which includes many NCT and unhooded shapes


Would you consider hexum a mix of masculine and fememine balance?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Would you consider hexum a mix of masculine and fememine balance?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> I agree with the rating but I dont think his eye area is 1%, not in northern europe atleast


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


>


Mogged


----------



## Deleted member 14563 (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Many people on this forum seem to consider Gandy's eye area to be ideal but are they? Gandy's eye area has flaws
> 
> View attachment 1273453
> View attachment 1273454
> ...


I wouldn't say it's ideal personally, but it's the closest to having true hunter eyes. He has forward grown supaorbital rims & laterally grown lateral orbital rims along with a top-tier brow-ridge, but also has recessed infraorbital rims (dark circles), & a negative orbital vector.


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> 5.25





LooksOverAll said:


> He's around 5-5.5 PSL with top 1% eye area which gives him even more appeal IRL just from badboy halo.


Both overrates. This is 5.5 psl with top 1% eyes. He's a user BTW


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Both overrates. This is 5.5 psl with top 1% eyes. He's a user BTW
> 
> View attachment 1273811


His eyes aren't as dark triad and he has worse pheno and coloring. They are both same PSL but the guy I posted would have more IRL appeal, no doubt about it.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> His eyes are dark triad and give a polarizing gaze. Your eyes are generic. Sure PSL wise your frauded eye is the same as his, but his eyes mog yours hard in any other scenario. Every German guy has your eyes.


What an utter cope. My eye area mogs in PSL: Deep Set eyes, hooded eyes, good browridge, low set slightly positive tilted eyebrows.
He has bulging bug eyes, weird ipd, UEE, higher set eyebrows. How can this be better than mine in psl jfl?
Also every time I leave the house I see only high or medium set eyebrows and men with UEE.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> What an utter cope. My eye area mogs in PSL: Deep Set eyes, hooded eyes, good browridge, low set slightly positive tilted eyebrows.
> He has bulging bug eyes, weird ipd, UEE, higher set eyebrows. How can this be better than mine in psl jfl?
> Also every time I leave the house I see only high or medium set eyebrows and men with UEE.


You're delusional. Every German guy I see at the gym has your eyes. So generic.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You're delusional. Every German guy I see at the gym has your eyes. So generic.


I mean my eye area is far away from being special but it is still above average. Most people have brown eyes with slight or much UEE and rounded cuck medium set eyebrows. That’s the average eye area. Cope harder


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I mean my eye area is far away from being special but it is still above average. Most people have brown eyes with slight or much UEE and rounded cuck medium set eyebrows. That’s the average eye area. Cope harder


Dude just stop responding. Let this useless argument die. 4 pages Jesus Christ.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Dude just stop responding. Let this useless argument die. 4 pages Jesus Christ.


Which eye area mogs at last


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Which eye area mogs at last


O'pry hands down no arguments to be had


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I mean my eye area is far away from being special but it is still above average. Most people have brown eyes with slight or much UEE and rounded cuck medium set eyebrows. That’s the average eye area. Cope harder


Another self-preserving cope. Average normie has thick eyebrows, neutral or slight PCT, and little to slight UEE. This whole idea that the average normie has bug eyes with huge UEE is a cope. Your eyes are slightly above average but still nothing special. Richard Harmon's eyes still mog yours as they have better eyebrows, PFL, and contrast with pheno. Your eyes are generic German eyes that all of the German guys I know have.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Which eye area mogs at last


This because of light blue color


----------



## Preston (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Another self-preserving cope. Average normie has thick eyebrows, neutral or slight PCT, and little to slight UEE. This whole idea that the average normie has bug eyes with huge UEE is a cope. Your eyes are slightly above average but still nothing special. Richard Harmon's eyes still mog yours as they have better eyebrows, PFL, and contrast with pheno. Your eyes are generic German eyes that all of the German guys I know have.


Alright bro 👍 fine. U've made ur point now plz stop this autism. 4 pages lmao.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Another self-preserving cope. Average normie has thick eyebrows, neutral or slight PCT, and little to slight UEE. This whole idea that the average normie has bug eyes with huge UEE is a cope. Your eyes are slightly above average but still nothing special. Richard Harmon's eyes still mog yours as they have better eyebrows, PFL, and contrast with pheno. Your eyes are generic German eyes that all of the German guys I know have.


Cope this is the average eye area





Vs


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> Alright bro 👍 fine. U've made ur point now plz stop this autism. 4 pages lmao.


This whole site is for autistic discussion and debates of looks. Nothing wrong or bad about it.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Cope this is the average eye area
> View attachment 1273824
> 
> Vs
> View attachment 1273825


If he tilted his head down and squinted he would have the exact same eyes as you. Same exact shape, PFL, everything. His eyes might even mog yours due to better eyebrows and eyelashes. I love how you post someone at an upwards angle at rest and compare him to your gigasquinching frauded eyes and think they're better when they're exactly the same.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> If he tilted his head down and squinted he would have the exact same eyes as you. Same exact shape, PFL, everything. His eyes might even mog yours due to better eyebrows and eyelashes. I love how you post someone at an upwards angle at rest and compare him to your gigasquinching frauded eyes and think they're better when they're exactly the same.


Once again I am not squinting my eyebrows are just extremely low set. The angle might be a bit different but you are deluded if you think that his eye area mogs mine


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Once again I am not squinting my eyebrows are just extremely low set. The angle might be a bit different but you are deluded if you think that his eye area mogs mine


If he squinched and did the same angle as you his eye area would look exactly the same, same measurements and ratios. Look at your passport/driver's license photo for a real comparison.


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 16, 2021)

Tyrion mogs


----------



## datboijj (Aug 16, 2021)

Preston said:


> That's mainly because of his huge pupils they falio him when he's not squinching.


his skin is saran wrap, stop coping


----------



## justadude (Aug 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> Many people on this forum seem to consider Gandy's eye area to be ideal but are they? Gandy's eye area has flaws
> 
> View attachment 1273453
> View attachment 1273454
> ...


the flaws are a little ridiculous lol and most are due to old age like the droopy lids, under eyes. non pct eyebrows are fine and ideal for most people. and the pupils are determined by how much light there is he doesnt have big pupils in this pic where there is light





hes top tier objectively speaking and not just by looking at him


----------



## darkblue (Aug 20, 2021)

Preston said:


> Many people on this forum seem to consider Gandy's eye area to be ideal but are they? Gandy's eye area has flaws
> 
> View attachment 1273453
> View attachment 1273454
> ...


JFL. pure cope


----------



## Preston (Aug 20, 2021)

darkblue said:


> JFL. pure cope


Elab. I still think O'pry's eyes mog


----------



## darkblue (Aug 20, 2021)

Preston said:


> Elab. I still think O'pry's eyes mog


o pry eyes are asymmetric nigga


----------



## Preston (Aug 20, 2021)

darkblue said:


> o pry eyes are asymmetric nigga


That's it?


----------



## darkblue (Aug 20, 2021)

Preston said:


> That's it?








Its clearly superior. both their brows arent good tho tbh, i agree about his brows


----------



## darkblue (Aug 20, 2021)

darkblue said:


> View attachment 1278730
> 
> 
> Its clearly superior. both their brows arent good tho tbh, i agree about his brows


the shape of the lower lid is better, more symmetry, better eye colour/ brow contrast, better medial canthus


----------



## Preston (Aug 20, 2021)

darkblue said:


> View attachment 1278730
> 
> 
> Its clearly superior. both their brows arent good tho tbh, i agree about his brows


Squintmaxxed. This is a better comparison


----------



## darkblue (Aug 20, 2021)

Preston said:


> Squintmaxxed. This is a better comparison


----------



## Preston (Aug 20, 2021)

darkblue said:


>



I think Gandy has better eye shape while O'pry mogs in everything else


----------



## darkblue (Aug 20, 2021)

Preston said:


> I think Gandy has better eye shape while O'pry mogs in everything else


o pry psl mogs yeah from frontal, better chin shape, taller lower third, better nose but i subjectively think prime gandy looks better


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 22, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> should of used pics when he was younger
> View attachment 1273529


insane eye area, holy cow😍


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yes. His eye area, hairline, coloring, and collagen are top 1%. He's also 6'2" with A10 eyes and has tattoos which exude an even more dark triad look.


Stop trying to farm JFL reacts with this Murphy propaganda


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 22, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Stop trying to farm JFL reacts with this Murphy propaganda


Keep coping:


----------



## Boxingfan (Aug 22, 2022)

Preston said:


> Depoot' looks like a crocodile here
> 
> View attachment 1273506


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 22, 2022)

I’ve always wondered how actually good my eye area is, I think rn it’s have good shape falioed by bad colouring so it’s mix bag, I have no idea what I can looksmax it to though


----------

